# Casting Seminar



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the purpose of this thread is to see how many of you are interested in a casting seminar to be conducted in the tidewater area sometime in the second half of next month. 

the seminar will be conducted by tommy farmer (who most of you know by now) who is one of the top distance casters in the world and who is willing to come up here and share his knowledge with all of us wanting to increase our distance either in fishing or on the distance casting field.

the seminar will include group and individual instruction. safty, technique, casting stlyes.prety much everything you always wanted to know. watching the films, talking on the boards, are all very informative but actually getting on the field, doing and applying that knowledge and information is unsurpassed.

the purpose of this thread is to see how many will be interested in attending. the fee will be $50.00 per caster 15 or over in count. we will start mid morning and continue until we walk away with all the knowledge we can gather. the field will most likely be the centerville field in chesapeake (alot of you have been out there with us casting before) unless someone has another location which can be used.

let us know here on the board if interested and a week or two before the selected date we will make another post and get you all signed up.

any question and i'm sure tommy will drop in on this post and answer them.

my hopes are that you will all walk away with the knowledge you are seeking and some of you will be interested enough in the sport of long distance casting that you will join us at some of our sportcast tournys.

frank


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm interested. Is it going to be on a weekend?


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

most likely on a saturday, when most of us are off.

frank


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I'm intrested but it depends on the funds.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*casting*

i'm very interested in the seminar,i would be glad to meet everyone in the casting world...i need to
learn more...mike


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

digger, spider and king, would be glad to have you all attend, it will be well worth the funds, drink one less beer a day and put the buck in your fishing fund jar.

frank


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I should be in just have to check on time.

We ought to pool our bucks and see if Tommy and Frank could get Al casting all the way up to 50 yards  Nawww I don't think they have that much time on thier hands


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

I am in... just so i can learn to cast further and catch bigger fish than AL and CRAWFISH... hehehe... that field is kinda small... why not the greenbrier park... PLENTY OF FIELD... with casters like TOMMY and whoever else is coming... that field will not be sufficient... that field probably covers may be 200 yds i believe... but i dont think anymore than that... GREENBRIER PARK has my vote... i will research it for ya if you would like... 

"G"


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

I would very much like to attend this one. Unless something major comes up, It will be nice to meet you all in person. I am looking forward to the chance to learn from the very best !


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I already have plans for two weekends in March (which include Saturdays -the 10th & the 17th). If it is NOT on either of those two weekends, I am a definite attendee!

Jim


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I work on saturdays


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I would like to attend this.*

For anyone that doesn't know Tommy, He knows his stuff and this would be well worth your time to check out, whether newby or experienced caster.

Frank, did Tommy have a specific date in mind? 

The best saturday that would work for me is the 24th, but I might be able to make another date, if that is best for the majority. 

The NE casting tourny is the following weekend (Mar 31-Apr1 ) in Marlton, New Jersey, just as a reminder to anyone interested.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

prob the last two weeks of march, one of them. also the chesapeake field is plenty long enough from 4 directions, rolland casts up to 800 ft and we use this field all the time. we will do the final sign up the first or second week of march when we have an exact date.

frank


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

When I spoke to Frank yesterday I did not have my work schedule in front of me. The last Saturday in March and April are out since those dates conflict with Sportcast USA tourneys.

My available Saturdays are as follows.

March 3rd and 10th
April 7th

I'd be glad to do it in early March!!

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Early March*

works fine for me. 

Hopefully the weather will warm some the next few weeks. Still mighty cold here in Richmond area.

How about others? We need to get a consensus as to how many the 3rd or 10th works for. I'm fine either week.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

The 10th please. Start of the equinox fishing week. Myself and the Ol' Lady are in. Thanks. May I suggest Dorey park, near Richmond. Lot's of fields, stocked trout lake, bbq pits etc.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I could do March 3 or April 7th (gone the weekend of 3/10). If I may be so bold... I'd personally prefer to do this sometime in late April or early May. Whenever, however, wherever... there WILL BE a TW Casting Seminar on my 2007 agenda.

Jim


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Count me in too. AK, can I catch a ride down with you?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

JimInVA said:


> I could do March 3 or April 7th (gone the weekend of 3/10). If I may be so bold... I'd personally prefer to do this sometime in late April or early May. Whenever, however, wherever... there WILL BE a TW Casting Seminar on my 2007 agenda.
> 
> Jim


I'll be DAMNED if I know how I typed TW rather than TF!?!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> I'll be DAMNED if I know how I typed TW rather than TF!?!


was going to call ya on that one  , kept trying to figure out what the heck TW was. Then I looked at my keyboard to determine the proximity of F to W.

Happens to the best of us


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Seminar*

Sounds good to me...


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

tommy, the 10th sounds good to me also. ok guys we need a few more. newsjef, how about you??
lets keep this thread going. if this one turns out as well as it looks we could also do one late in april or in may.

frank


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Any of the three available dates will work for me. I'll watch the board for further developments. I have the typical drum fishing gear. What will we need to have for the seminar ? Thanks


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

just bring what you fish with or field cast with. a heaver and reel. some guys fish and field cast with spinners. just what ever you use. no one expects you to show up with tourny style equiptment. what ever your comfortable throwing.

frank


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Your heavers will work great. I really like to concentrate on the fundamentals, which can be applied to beach style casting, fishing ground cast, tournament ground cast and the full pendulum cast.

These fundamentals are most easily learned and applied using the ground cast. But I will work with you guys to develop the Hatteras cast, the ground cast and for those interested/ready, the pendulum cast.

Let's do it!!

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

demonfish said:


> tommy, the 10th sounds good to me also. ok guys we need a few more. newsjef, how about you??
> lets keep this thread going. if this one turns out as well as it looks we could also do one late in april or in may.
> 
> frank


I would love to make it. Work moved my schedule up to 3pm from 4pm on the weekends. 

I still plan on making it. Just might have to leave the field a little early.

Looking forward to meetin' ya, Tommy.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Although I will be unable to attend on the 10th, I would like to thank demonfish for coordinating this event on our behalf and Tommy Farmer for opening his calendar to us. 

Jim


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like to attend and learn, but I'll be in Tampa the first two weekend os March for the ACC tourney and April 7, the wifey has a commitment for me then. Oh well, maybe we can set up another session down in SE NC later on. Ya'll sling 'em straight and hard!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Count me in too. AK, can I catch a ride down with you?


Sure. 

So far, there's two of the NoVA/MD crew!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Another two Yankees coming down?


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

*Seminar*

Im in


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

we are getting there guys. come on we need a few more.

frank

jim, thanks for the kudos, its for the love of casting even if i'm not a master.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*VA Beach Casting Seminar*

OK guys,

We're on for March 10th. Frank will have the field details. We can start around 10:00 and cast until late afternoon.

Tommy


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I definitely am interested. Good time to learn to throw new gear.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Frank, I'm interested as well if work cooperates. If you plan on using the Centerville/Etheridge Manor field I still live right up the road. Payment at the site or are you going to try to collect ahead of time?
Thanks Tommy for doing a local session, can't wait to watch/learn from a pro without the pressure of a fishing situation involved (like Hatteras)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Payment at the seminar is fine.

Tommy


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Has anyone decided on the location? Will we pay when we get there?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Jc*



Tommy said:


> Payment at the seminar is fine.
> 
> Tommy


hmmm, not trying to be a wise-butt, but did you read this (Tommy's response)




I'm sure Frank will post up the where as soon as he has a field secured.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Im game, only problem is work until 3 so the earliest I could get there would be 3:20 - 3:30 or so. I live like 4 minutes from the fieldI wish it was on sundays. I imagine everyone will be gone by 330-4pm? man this really bites If yall think your gonna be there that long, count me in.opcorn:


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Does anyone know how long the field is?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## rmarkle (Jan 16, 2007)

*Bummed*

I work weekends. Gonna hate to miss this 'cause lord knows this newbie needs help. Maybe next time


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the field is over 750 ft in any direction only there is a water hazzard on one side and a tree line on another, but plenty of room to cast, just have to kind of keep it straight somewhat. rolland and i and many others have casted here.

frank


----------



## PinfishPoobah (Jan 7, 2004)

*seminar*

I'd like to come.

Just post the actual date, location and time.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Date - Sat March 10th
Time - 10:00 - 4:00

Location - VA Beach..... Frank can you post specific directions to the field??

Tommy


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Tommy it's actually in Chesapeake but close to VB. You take the 168 bypass south like you're going to Hatteras. The next exit past Mount Pleasant Road is Hanbury Road, you'll take the second offramp to the East. When you go through the second street light on Hanbury, which is Hillwell Road, Hanbury turns into Etheridge Manor Blvd. Follow Etheridge to the end and it dead-ends on Centerville Road. The field is on the right just before you get to Centerville. Hope to see you all out there.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Frank,

I'm counting on you to get me there....lol

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

tommy not a problem, JB gave you good directions, he knows the way better then i do, lol. looks like we will have a good turn out. talked to rolland and he will be there and glad to assist if he can get off work. this is comming together nicely. now we just pray for decent weather..

frank


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

JB, tommy is coming from willmington NC so i dont think he is going south on 168, lol...
he will be coming up 95
frank


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

count me out. cant pull 10-4. woulda been sweet to be there


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

So the field is at the intersection of Etheridge Manor Blvd & Centerville Road, Chesapeake, VA? Punch that into Google Maps and it'll look it up for ya!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*OK stupid question*

Tommy, is what you are gonna show something that would help me even if I cant throw there? Reason I ask is I got a bad elbow and prolly shouldn't throw much if any.I really want to attend but also want to get the most out of it too.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Cdog,

Hands on is the best way to learn but you can learn some technique fundamentals that will help when the elbow heals.

Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tommy said:


> Cdog,
> 
> Hands on is the best way to learn but you can learn some technique fundamentals that will help when the elbow heals.
> 
> Tommy


Cool then put me down to be there as well.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Looking better for me. C-dog we may want to car pool.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Digger said:


> Looking better for me. C-dog we may want to car pool.


Cool give me a call and we can do it.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

is anyone expect to be there after 3pm or so. i cant get off work till like 3. i was wondering due to hoping the field will still be marked. Ide like to see just how far im actually slinging 8 and 10oz but cant get there till like 3:30 that afternoon. Anyone gonna be around by then still. I know it ends at 4, just wondering. Ide hate to be the only sould out there.:redface:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It's not dead set that i have to leave at 4:00. Just have a loooong drive back to Wilmington NC.

I can probably hang around a little past 4.

Tommy


----------

